# RR: 186. Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Hahn, Wolff (cond.), St. Paul Chamber Orchestra	(1999)










2.	Shaham, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1993)










3.	Stern, Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)










4.	Oliveira, Slatkin (cond.), St. Louis Symphony Orchestra	(1986)










5.	Bell, Zinman (cond.), Baltimore Symphony Orchestra	(1996)










6.	Takezawa, Slatkin (cond.), St. Louis Symphony Orchestra	(1994)










7.	Kaufman, Goehr (cond.), Lucerne Festival Orchestra	(1951)










8.	Ehnes, Tovey (cond.), Vancouver Symphony Orchestra	(2006)










9.	McDuffie, Levi (cond.), Atlanta Symphony Orchestra	(1996)










10.	Perlman, Ozawa (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1994)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Hahn, Wolff (cond.), St. Paul Chamber Orchestra	(1999)
2.	Shaham, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1993)
3.	Stern, Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1964)
4.	Oliveira, Slatkin (cond.), St. Louis Symphony Orchestra	(1986)
5.	Bell, Zinman (cond.), Baltimore Symphony Orchestra	(1996)
6.	Takezawa, Slatkin (cond.), St. Louis Symphony Orchestra	(1994)
7.	Kaufman, Goehr (cond.), Lucerne Festival Orchestra	(1951)
8.	Ehnes, Tovey (cond.), Vancouver Symphony Orchestra	(2006)
9.	McDuffie, Levi (cond.), Atlanta Symphony Orchestra	(1996)
10.	Perlman, Ozawa (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1994)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

